# rag weed



## blondlebanese (Aug 9, 2016)

has anyone grown weed that turned out to be rag weed?  some call it no high.  i haven't but i have bought some in the past.  it came from hawaii was called elephant leaf  could have called it elephant sh-t.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2016)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 9, 2016)

blondlebanese said:


> has anyone grown weed that turned out to be rag weed? some call it no high. i haven't but i have bought some in the past. it came from hawaii was called elephant leaf could have called it elephant sh-t.


 


lol......... I've heard of weed growing naturally in some states........ even along the roads.......... called hemp....... good for rope, clothes and millions of other things........ but not for smoking to catch a buzz..... unless it's light headedness from hot boxing a joint of it in a failed attempt to get high.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe he means DITCH WEED. YUK


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2016)

Elephant bud and elephant stomper are fairly high THC strains. Ruderalis is easy to spot because it auto flowers. Poorly grown cannabis can have very little THC, but the strain itself can have the genetic potential for high THC percentage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2016)

http://stuffstonerslike.com/2015/05/elephant-strain/

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/elephant/


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 9, 2016)

Sometimes you can get seeds that are just bad genetic anomalies or some that someone **'d about it being great when it wasn't. I have had a couple that turned out to be junk weed. it happens. There are a lot of things that can affect the outcome.

I have 2 plants in flower right now that are very good strains but because I couldn't hold the heat down in my flower room, they are ending up with airy fluffy buds rather than tight dense buds. Its disappointing but it will be better the next run as it will be cooler and easier to get good buds.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 27, 2016)

When I was young and didn't no not to bother other patch I found a patch of weed about 100 plants on a ditch. The plants must have been twelve feet tall. I took some to smoke but u could smoke one big as it arm and hold it breath till u passed out and never feel a slight bit. I no big what hemp looks like and this was not hemp. It was in two long rows back clean everything d around.someones patch.it was the sorriest weed I ever smoked. I could see the helicopter flying over it from my house. Could have got pounds didn't won't a gram.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 28, 2016)

along while back I smoked this stuff they called rag weed ...not a very good looking product but it got me very high ,,,never saw it again ....I have seen weed growing on the side of the road,,,i was told it was called ferrel hemp and don't smoke it


----------



## Gooch (Aug 29, 2016)

the trichs tell the story of how it will affect you, just picking buds and smoking them is illogical, if they were clear trichs you will get mostly nothing, of the best possible strain


----------

